

Show HN: GeoDJ - listen to music from around the world - sniW
http://geodj.herokuapp.com/

======
sniW
This was our weekend project for the DjangoDash hackathon.

To create it, we scraped a bunch of music data from Last.fm and MusicBrainz,
and currently have over 2,000 artists from 200+ countries.

Any feedback is appreciated!

